# POWERFUL PRAYER FROM TDJakes



## kayte (Oct 19, 2008)

NAME IT and CLAIM IT, BELIEVE IT and RECEIVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!
It's a POWERFUL PRAYER! When you are DOWN to nothing ... God is UP to something'

Father, in the Name of Jesus, bless me even while I'm reading this prayer and bless the one that sent this to me in a special way. Open doors in our lives today, Save and set free!
Give us a double portion of your Spirit as we take back everything that the devil has stolen: 
****Emotional Health 
****Physical Health
****Finances 
****Relationships
****Children
****Jobs
****Homes
****Marriages

I cancel every plot, plan and scheme the enemy has devised Against us in the NAME OF JESUS. And I declare:
NO WEAPON FORMED AGAINST US WILL PROSPER. I speak LIFE into every dead situation. And, I thank you that nothing is over until YOU say it's over! Speak prophetically into our lives and to our situations:
**our Households are blessed;
** our health is blessed;
** our marriages are blessed;
** our finances are blessed;
** our relationships are blessed;
** our businesses are blessed;
** our jobs are blessed;
** our children are blessed;
** our grandchildren are blessed;
** our parents are blessed;
** our siblings are blessed;
** our ministries are blessed;
** our decisions are blessed;
** our friends are blessed.
** Mortgages are paid and debts canceled; our hearts' desires are on the way; According to YOUR perfect will and plan for our lives.

GOD - YOU SAID YOU'D NEVER LEAVE US OR FORSAKE US! IN JESUS' NAME! AMEN!


A kid asked Jesus... how much do u love me? Jesus replied, 'I love! you this much.' and he stretched his arms to the cross and died for us.


----------



## kayte (Oct 19, 2008)

Amen and amen_..yea yea let it be so_

BlacqueAngel posted this on my page and I moved it here

I have the Powerpoint of this and have wanted/tried for the longest to

post it on LHCF..

but BlacqueAangel did it 

Thank you! BA


----------

